# Thinking about joint the union. Test question??



## 1991 Storm Trooper (Apr 7, 2009)

Taking a test for local 494. May card means nothing to them. Said if I pass there test they will put me on book #1

Question: What articals in the NEC do I need to brush up on? The feel that I got form the person I talked to is that resi is not a consern and commercial is. We are in the 08 code now and I am still getting use to the changes, so any advice would help.

thanks in advance..


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

General electrical questions, they want to know if you are a competent electrician.


----------



## George Stolz (Jan 22, 2009)

> *Thinking about joint the union. *


I think that might be just the ticket to mellow those boys out a bit. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1991 Storm Trooper (Apr 7, 2009)

George Stolz said:


> I think that might be just the ticket to mellow those boys out a bit. :thumbsup:


OMG...:laughing::laughing:

I can't beleive I wrote that:laughing:

I ment joining the union:laughing:

Electrical YES...

Typing and spelling NO....


----------



## 1991 Storm Trooper (Apr 7, 2009)

drsparky said:


> General electrical questions, they want to know if you are a competent electrician.


That's it??

The guy I talked to made it sound like it was some big deal or something.

Drsparky,, been back to WI lately?? Sure is hot around here.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

1991 Storm Trooper said:


> Sure is hot around here.


Hot like temperature? Or hot like, the mud is inbound and it is hot! Lots of jobs coming out of the ground?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

1991 Storm Trooper said:


> That's it??
> 
> The guy I talked to made it sound like it was some big deal or something.
> 
> Drsparky,, been back to WI lately?? Sure is hot around here.


It got to 82 today, too dammed hot for me. This is the hottest day we have had this year, it’s about 10 degrees above normal. Haven’t been back to Wisconsin since Thanksgiving.:tongue_smilie:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

1991 Storm Trooper said:


> OMG...:laughing::laughing:
> 
> I can't beleive I wrote that:laughing:
> 
> ...


We know what was on your mind.:laughing: Joint??


----------



## 1991 Storm Trooper (Apr 7, 2009)

drsparky said:


> It got to 82 today, too dammed hot for me. This is the hottest day we have had this year, it’s about 10 degrees above normal. Haven’t been back to Wisconsin since Thanksgiving.:tongue_smilie:


Know what you mean. Been in the 90's all week. I will say that I am glad to be layed off this week. 

Last week friday we had a tree come down in a storm so I had to cut that up. That sucked.

You ain't missing much here. 12% unemployment, State raised the sh#t out of the taxes on everything, (Doyals not geting re-elected) Company's and people can't get out of this state fast enough. Wife is still pushing me to move us to Maine. Sounds like it's just as bad by you.

The union guy I talked to today said that out of 4800 guys in 494, only about 1800 are working. I've never been in the union before and thought I would give it a shot. I've called about 67 non-union and ABC shops and was only asked to send out resumes to maybe 10 shops and only 4 of those were interested. The rest just wanted them to put on file. One shop didn't even want anyone that knew anything, they just wanted $8.00 hr broom pusher. Talked to temp agentcies and they are only paying master $13.00 to $15.00 an hr. So yes, the union sounds better everyday.

Maybe I do need a joint!!:whistling2::laughing:


----------

